# Chewing through Kongs



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

We are getting are new little vizsla puppy in a couple weeks and are trying to get everything prepared for him. 

When I was looking at reviews for kongs and other chew toys online. People were saying they aren't for "heavy chewers." 

I kept dismissing toy after toy as a possibility, but I thought I may as well ask on the forums and see if your doggy is a "heavy chewer." Do vizsla's as a breed tend to go through those toys or is it really on a dog by dog basis?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it might be case by case. For example, Jasper (who is 9 months old today!) is a heavy chewer and plows through most chew toys. But he doesn't really like to chew on his Kong. He prefers to "fling it" around the room and try to catch it as it bounces. His original one, which he's had since he came home, has a few cracks and some bits taken out of it from when he's attempted to get something out that I've really wedged in there, but for the most part he does not chew on it. His new one, which he's had for about 4 months now, still looks totally new. Again, he mostly just likes to fling it around the room. Little puppy teeth will probably not be a problem. If you notice it becoming a problem, I know they make really heavy duty Kongs for heavy chewers, but I have no personal experience with them.

The only toys we've had survive longer than 1 week are: 

Soft toys: Grriggles (the soft, corduroy toys) and Go Dog (with Chew Guard)
Hard toys/Chew toys: Any good quality rubber ball for dogs, antlers (deer or elk), or good quality bones, Kongs or Canine Genius toys. Also, an acquaintance at the dog park clued me in to something called Jolly Balls, which are actually made for horses. He has a Great Dane who loves them, so I thought I might try one out some time soon (they come in a variety of sizes, and don't deflate when punctured!). 

Tennis balls, even the Kong ones, are killed quickly. Squeakers almost never survive, except if they're in the aforementioned soft toys. Other soft toys are destroyed within minutes, which I have learned to accept. 

Kongs, I think, are very good things. They're fantastic for alleviating boredom, and will likely be your hero when it comes to crate training. Any treat dispensing, interactive toy will serve this purpose, of course, but I like Kongs because I can freeze them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say dog to dog but i think the sites protecting themselves and generalizing a warning about some breeders which have stronger jaws such as bulldogs and rotties. That said Dozer didn't wear through any of his puppy nylabones or kongs. He grew out of the them. So his first non-puppy nylabone lasted 6/8 months before we thought there was risk of swallowing whole and he hasn't destroyed any kongs. He's 13 months. Bear in mind kongs are used for feeding and chomping treats so he's not gnawing on them like he does a bone. Ropes last a long time with him too. Stuffed toys get demolished. Hope this helps.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Both of your responses really help. Thank you. After reading all the reviews I was feeling unsure of what to buy at all. 

It sounds like the kong is a good investment and as the puppy grows you figure out more what his exact chewing nature is. I am so excited to be trying all this out with our new puppy, but I don't want to buy any toys that could be dangerous for him or just so expensive for us because they don't last any time at all.

Also, I'll look into the Canine Genuis toys.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The Canine Genius toys will probably be too advanced for little puppies, but they're definitely useful as they get older and faster at eating all the treats in their Kongs! Jasper only has one--he's going to get a second one for Christmas so I can link them together and get some extra downtime if needed.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

redrover said:


> I think it might be case by case. For example, Jasper (who is 9 months old today!) is a heavy chewer and plows through most chew toys. But he doesn't really like to chew on his Kong.



*Well, happy Birthday to Jasper!*

Our Sam, 7.5 months old, has a really soft mouth, probably from the breeder holding them in her lap and allowing to chew on her fingers and yelping every time the puppies were biting. This is something the breeder mentioned to us. 
Nothing got destroyed in our house, except most labels on the towels he used to sleep on.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I found that Fat Cats dog toys seem to withstand my dogs chewing, and they're fun.
http://www.dogtoys.com/fatcat.html

I also really like the stuffing free dog toys, and a company called This and That makes a hardened cheese chew that lasts forever (you can get them at Pet Value). You also can't go wrong with bully sticks.

Brooklyn has antlers as well, but I found she wasn't interested in them until I drilled some holes in them so she could smell the marrow.

I've had some hits and misses with dog toys. One I bought lasted only 30 seconds before stuffing was ripped out and had to be taken away!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax is a very heavy chewer. Stuffed toys last about one minute for every dollar spent on them, that includes the toy which was supposedly "tested by tigers" that I spent $40 on.

He has chewed a standard (red) Kong into little pieces, but his heavy duty (black) Kong has held up so far.

The only chew toy that is able to stand up to him are the deer antlers.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

My girl can't get through a black Kong and she's a very destructive chewer. It's a good toy and like *redrover* I love that it can be frozen. Just watch your sizing. If they can break it it's because it's too small.

I get the 'M/Medium' in the pink/blue teething formula for my puppies and then replace it with the 'L/Large' black formula when their adult teeth come in. My dogs are small females. A large male might need an XL eventually.

I would also suggest cutting some old sheets into squares and then rolling them up and tying knots in each end. Have one in each room. They're great as a 'binky' for a small pup to suck on, for teething, and also for tug/retrieve games as they get older. When they're adults you can make the same toys using the legs of old jeans. Cheap, washable, disposable, and dogs absolutely love it.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nylabone - #1
Kong - #2
Empty water bottle-#3 (watch them with this one, becuase they may eat the pieces)
Face Towel Tied with 2 knots #4

Other toys are good but don't really hold up or hold my Vs interest.

Watch puppies like they are babies becuase they do stupid stuff until they grow and learn.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Our Holley is a very powerful chewer. We buy her the XL size Nylabones and she goes through them in about 2 weeks. We also bought her the XL Black Kong as she destroyed the normal red ones. This seems to last however she doesn't chew on it as much as the Nylabones. We are thinking about trying antlers and maybe bully sticks but I am not sure if that is best with her stomach issues.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

AfroViz said:


> I get the 'M/Medium' in the pink/blue teething formula for my puppies and then replace it with the 'L/Large' black formula when their adult teeth come in. My dogs are small females. A large male might need an XL eventually.


My advice is to get a Kong large enough not to roll under the couch.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

AfroViz said:


> My advice is to get a Kong large enough not to roll under the couch.


Great advise, I can't count how many toys I've rescued from under the couch! :


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, i missed a lot of these responses.

This is great! Thanks all!


----------

